
Ask HN: Is your company altering its vacation policy because of Covid? - jg42
My company has a &quot;use it or lose it&quot; vacation policy with a maximum number of days we can carry over from year to year.<p>The intent is to force people to take vacations somewhat regularly.<p>I&#x27;ve had 2 vacations this year cancelled due to travel restrictions and figured many others would be in the same boat.<p>I asked if that policy was going to be altered to allow us to &#x27;store&#x27; more vacation and the answer was No.  The thinking is that folks can still drive, take staycations, etc...   A second factor would be that many of us would want to take a vacation soon after a vaccine or whatever was available, and the company just can&#x27;t support that many people wanting vacation time simultaneously.<p>I can see a few different angles here and was wondering if other companies are altering their vacation accrual polices.  And I want to get input on how companies intend to handle (what I feel will be) a rash of vacation requests that are building up.
======
giantg2
Similar situation at my job - use it or lose it; no changes.

